# Rope Cutting Tip for Weller 8200 Soldering Gun?



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Anybody have any suggestions on likely local stores (HD, Lowe's, WM, Radio Shack, what-have-you) that might likely carry a  Rope Cutting Tip for 8200 Soldering Guns?

TIA,
Jim


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Funny you should ask this, since I just ordered a hot knife blade for my Weller gun yesterday. Found one at Quality Dist, through Amazon for $5.95 - Much cheaper than buying a dedicated hot-knife tool. LINK HERE.








Aside from searing rope ends, my main purpose is to cut the raised polysulphide caulking joints flush with my teak decking. I've never tried this, but several people have told me it works well.​


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay, guys, under the KISS principle... go into your grandma's old cutlery drawer and dig out an old butter knife that no one is going to miss.

Any time you need to cut a line, heat the blade up on your stove, and voila - cleanly melted sealed cuts right off the bat.

Keep it in your toolbox so nobody uses it for breakfast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're doing a lot of rope cutting, or in the case of TB... cutting caulk... the butter knife and stove routine is going to get old fast. I have a cutting blade that I made for the butane powered soldering iron I have aboard. Damn useful, and no power cord needed.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> my main purpose is to cut the raised polysulphide caulking joints flush with my teak decking. I've never tried this, but several people have told me it works well.[/LEFT]


Cool. I just tended to use a Dremel on a ruler at as close to a right angle to the deck as I could manage. The remaining layer is thin enough to allow "peeling" of the excess. This seems neater.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it will work OK Val - especially since I've got so much to do.

I was also planning on bending the blade end at about 45 degrees in a vise, to keep my knuckles from scraping the deck.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I just took a standard solder tip and hammered it flat, works well and I still use it to solder.

Gary


----------

